# Globalcoat Logo



## Scottclarkpainting (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Which logo are you using? The blue one with the globe looks good.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Pretty snazzy, I like that :thumbup:

I don't reckon you travel the world decorating (much),,, or do you?
:thumbsup:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

that's awfully big - can you fit it on your business card or is your business card equally huge? 




























:jester:


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I like the concept, but I think it would be a little less "cartoony" if the continents were vaguely reminiscent of an actual easily identifiable continental space, like N and S America or something.


----------



## Scottclarkpainting (Jul 17, 2010)

I wanted it to be kinda abstract so did not want actual land masses. I love it.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

I like your your logo. :thumbsup:


----------

